# Traveling Out-In Iatly with Postal Receipt



## maddybond

Hi, I thank Expat for giving me the good responses for my previous queries.

I am in Italy and planning to travel India. But I do not have valid Visa/Permesso Di Soggiorno. 
But I hold a Postal Receipt for renewal of PDiS card and is almost 12months from the date of post. 

So, may I know, Can I travel to India with Postal Receipt which actually dated more than 1year? (is there an expiry date / limitation to the number of travel or something for Postal Receipt?? Please let me know)

Thanks.


----------



## eastwardho

I think we need more information. If you don't have a valid work or student visa, how did you apply for a PDS? That is, you can't get a PDS w/out a visa, and you shouldn't have been able to use the Sportello Amico system at the Post Office w/o presenting copies of a valid visa. Note that a visa and a PDS are two different things. Generally speaking, though: If you have a visa, you've applied for a PDS but haven't been called for your "convocazione," or you're simply waiting for a PDS to be renewed (meaning you used to have a valid PDS but it expired), the receipt allows you to travel and to re-enter Italy. (And, in fact, it should say so on the receipt itself.) If you don't have a visa and/or your application for a PDS has been denied but you somehow managed to keep the receipt, you may or may not have trouble at the border - it depends on how closely they check your documents. Do Indian citizens normally need a visa to enter Italy? I would be very careful about one thing, though, because it happened to a friend: If you do not have a visa but you applied for a PDS through the Sportello Amico, your PDS will be DENIED and they may or may not inform you of that fact. They will, however, issue a declaration that you are in the country illegally and must leave, and that information will be reported to the Questura of the Province where you applied. It's not a Folio di Via, but it's the step *before* the folio di via. If that is your situation, it is not necessarily safe to travel and you should consult a lawyer immediately. If, on the other hand, you're waiting for a PDS to be renewed and everything is otherwise completely legal and above board, you should be able to travel w/the receipt and have no trouble.


----------



## maddybond

eastwardho said:


> I think we need more information. If you don't have a valid work or student visa, how did you apply for a PDS? That is, you can't get a PDS w/out a visa, and you shouldn't have been able to use the Sportello Amico system at the Post Office w/o presenting copies of a valid visa. Note that a visa and a PDS are two different things. Generally speaking, though: If you have a visa, you've applied for a PDS but haven't been called for your "convocazione," or you're simply waiting for a PDS to be renewed (meaning you used to have a valid PDS but it expired), the receipt allows you to travel and to re-enter Italy. (And, in fact, it should say so on the receipt itself.) If you don't have a visa and/or your application for a PDS has been denied but you somehow managed to keep the receipt, you may or may not have trouble at the border - it depends on how closely they check your documents. Do Indian citizens normally need a visa to enter Italy? I would be very careful about one thing, though, because it happened to a friend: If you do not have a visa but you applied for a PDS through the Sportello Amico, your PDS will be DENIED and they may or may not inform you of that fact. They will, however, issue a declaration that you are in the country illegally and must leave, and that information will be reported to the Questura of the Province where you applied. It's not a Folio di Via, but it's the step *before* the folio di via. If that is your situation, it is not necessarily safe to travel and you should consult a lawyer immediately. If, on the other hand, you're waiting for a PDS to be renewed and everything is otherwise completely legal and above board, you should be able to travel w/the receipt and have no trouble.


Hi, 
Thanks a lot for the reply, and yes.. you are absolutely correct.. my Nulla Osta(work permit) is expired before I could attend the Questura.
Here below are the steps I followed after expire of PDS.

1. PDS Renewal is applied with valid Nulla Osta
2. Questura appointment was given very late, hence Nulla Osta got expired.
3. Questura does not entertain expired document, hence I was asked to get new Nulla Osta.. (which is still not in my hand.)

So with this condition... I have a Postal receipt for PDS renewal, but an expired Nulla Osta with new nulla osta pending in Milan SUI.
From what you said already > I am not an illegal immigrant and Yes, Indians need to get a visa to come to any European country. 

I hope you have the clear information now and awaiting for ur reply. 
But from what U already told, I seem to be in good position to travel. 

Thanks in advance for your reply


----------

